# Has anyone made a Quantum coupe syncro?



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just got a thought for a car project, and that sounds mechanically dooable.
Somebody tell me it's been done.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone made a Quantum coupe syncro? (scirocco75)*

just save yer money and buy one o' these


----------

